# Trinity Bay Reds and Flounder



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

I caught my first red on the fly and 30 minutes later, caught my first limit of reds on the fly.. along with my first limit of flounder on the fly.

Strong outgoing tide brought the reds and out of the marsh and we whacked em in the shallows. At first I was blind casting around.. then I spotted a school of around 20 reds, tailing and coming straight to me. I dropped the fly right in front of 'em and the rest was history. I'm hooked now and can't put the fly rod down. The reds weren't too big but a blast on the fly.

Reds - 23.5", 23", and a 25"
Flounder - 17" and 17.5"


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

*T.B. Reds*

Well Done


----------



## ask Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

Met you at the boat ramp that day. Again a nice catch!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the Dark Side.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats sweet, congrats. The limit on flounder is still 5 until November though.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

congrats on your catch....


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! There is no going back now.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Way to go!! You'll never go back!!


----------

